

On the overuse of HTML5 and CSS3 - vlamingsjef
http://www.jepija.com/blog/the-overuse-of-html5-and-css/

======
vlamingsjef
What I'm trying to say with this article is that designer's all over the world
are trying to use CSS3 for things CSS3 isn't made for. Canvas drawing in HTML5
could be a solution in the future because it gives you as a designer a lot of
freedom. But the difficult part is that the more complex your designs in
canvas become, the better your knowledge of javascript should be. I think this
will create a gap between designers who code and designers who use WYSIWYG
applications in the future.

What do you think? Do you think HTML5 with its limitless possibilities will
overtake CSS in the long rung? And therefor creating two categories of
designers. Those who code and those who use Dreamweaver-like applications?

